# Music and humour



## Don Camillo (Jul 10, 2018)

I heard this one listening to an interview with Peter Schreier on ZDF (YouTube, 2DF Da Capo, interviewed by August Everding):

"_Nomen non est omen_."
-*Karl Böhm* (at a press conference in Prague, commenting on the name of the tenor Peter Schreier, i.e. Peter Screamer)

(transl.: The negation of _nomen est omen_, i.e. _the name is a sign_ or _the name speaks for itself_.
So in this particular instance, a good translation could be_ by name, but not by nature_.)


----------

